# If you were on death row...lol...



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

What would you choose as your last meal?

I know it's silly but I want to see what you guys like!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

a 10 oz t-bone, medium... baked potato with the works, some nice fresh vegetables, preferrably steamed, not boiled, plenty of butter, and a full bottle of the hottest hot sauce you can find! Do I get desert?!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> a 10 oz t-bone, medium... baked potato with the works, some nice fresh vegetables, preferrably steamed, not boiled, plenty of butter, and a full bottle of the hottest hot sauce you can find! Do I get desert?!


um this is death row you better get dessert! lol

and if you got desert youd have a mouth full of sand! lol sorry i used to get corrected on that word by my 6th grade english teacher til it was engraved in my mind lol

but yeah steak sounds good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i would have... 

I would have surf and turf.. A New York Strip medium rare with sauteed mushrooms and onions, garlic skin in mash potatoes and FRENCH TOAST as dessert..

Oh yeah, and they better throw in some cocktails!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha! that was a simple type-o... fingers got too fast for me.. I need to trim my nails, too. Thanks for the correction... I'm used to it with my mom... she even corrects people on tv that mispronounce or use improper English/grammar skills! I did forget the onions & shrooms to go with my steak.. and I would love some New York style Cheesecake, w/strawberries on top, please! And for my drink(s) I'll start with some shots of Crown to numb me up real good, and then I want a few Linchburgh Lemonades to wash everything down with, but I'll take a Black Russian to go with my dessert, lol!! And I'm referring to the alcoholic drink consisting of Vodka and Kaluha, that wasn't a racial comment... I have mixed children, and am the product of an inter-racial relationship myself! Just so nobody gets offended out there!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

My favorite comfort food is rasin bran.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The biggest beef rib-eye cooked well done with a peppercorn mushroom parmasian sauce over the top. Loaded baked potato with a side of steamed broccoli. And a slice of chocolate cream pie.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

My moms homemade omelets fully loaded buscuits and gravy a big glass of chocolate milk!


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

ok this is gona be so weird to some of yous but i would have raw fish strait out of the sea soaked in lemon juice for about a hr in the fridge then add coconut cream, chopped up tomato, onion, cucumber..mmmm yummm!! then to top it all off mums choc German cake with ice cream and home bottled peaches and feijoas from our trees..hehehe...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbull learner said:


> ok this is gona be so weird to some of yous but i would have raw fish strait out of the sea soaked in lemon juice for about a hr in the fridge then add coconut cream, chopped up tomato, onion, cucumber..mmmm yummm!! then to top it all off mums choc German cake with ice cream and home bottled peaches and feijoas from our trees..hehehe...


nah it doesnt sound weird bro a lot of us hispanics eat citrus cooked fish..

isnt that technically ceviche??


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

i would have lamb shank cooked greek style with extra virgin olive oil and paprika garlic-onion salt and celery salt slow roasted.

green beans smothered in butter and cooked up with some onions.

mashed potatoes cooked only with butter & milk with salt and pepper garlic peices and onion salt.

and for dessert peach shnaps on top of vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

the thickest cut prime rib you can find medium rare with a pile of garlic mashed potatoes and a 24pack of coronas if i dont die a happy man i will die full and drunk


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

MMMM Alaskan King Crab with garlic butter. A big fat prime rib with baked potato LOADED! Cheesecake with fresh strawberries for dessert. Maybe I would be able to eat myself to death first!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

dang yall i dont think i could eat if i was that nervous i have a weak stomach...but since this is imaginary ill pretend i could eat...

fried chicken and fried green tomatos a strawberry shake mashed tatos oh oh and alligator!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Prime rib here too (medium rare), lobster and a baked potato.....mmmm, yummy!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*yummm!*



PeanutsMommy said:


> dang yall i dont think i could eat if i was that nervous i have a weak stomach...but since this is imaginary ill pretend i could eat...
> 
> fried chicken and fried green tomatos a strawberry shake mashed tatos oh oh and alligator!


I love fried green 'maters!! My grandma made the best ones and cornbread too. Not the cake style, but the really thin crispy kind. YUMM!!:hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would never ended up on death row so I don't have to worrry about a last meal.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would never ended up on death row so I don't have to worrry about a last meal.


lol where your imagination captain hook? lol


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

how about some spicey shrimp scampi over pasta with garlic rolls and a cold coors light


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

> lol where your imagination captain hook? lol


I have lots of imagination and I imagine that I will never end up that way. LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have lots of imagination and I imagine that I will never end up that way. LOL


i just wanted to see what everyone would say... i gotta say some have been pretty interesting and now my stomach is growling...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know all about curiousity(sp?). I just have a thing about Karma. Iwas kind of surprised how many anwsered you. I'm stand up for what i believe in I just try to be law bidding while i do it. 


Now my favorite meal........ Fried chicken like my mom made( still don't do it right), mashed potatoes, fresh green beans sauted with mushrooms and onions and almonds. a fesh dinner roll. Carrot cake and coffee for dessert.


I had to laugh I had trouble with desert and dessert in 6th grade too. My teacher told me you always want more dessert hence the extra "s".


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Wouldn't eat it. I'd be too distraught over being put to death for a crime I didn't commit(obviously I was framed).


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> Wouldn't eat it. I'd be too distraught over being put to death for a crime I didn't commit(obviously I was framed).


:hammer: funny guy! lol


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Large soft shells stuffed with ricotta cheese and oregano smothered in thick tomato mushroom sauce sprinkled with Parmesan cheese. mmmm And about a bottle of fire n ice so I don't feel anything!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

um...i thinking some fried gator/shrimp/crab or some boild crawfish...with the works of corse, patatoes, corn ...um.....is anyone else getting hungry? hehehe


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm..ya I would have to say surf and turf as well..t-bone steak, lobster or crab legs, sweet potatos...dessert would have to be tiramisu or mud pie like my aunt makes. mmmmmmm


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

umm..surf and turf..my hubbies fav. 

dang lunch needs to hurry and get here...i'm straight scarving after reading all these!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sarie0417 said:


> Hmm..ya I would have to say surf and turf as well..t-bone steak, lobster or crab legs, sweet potatos...dessert would have to be tiramisu or mud pie like my aunt makes. mmmmmmm


holy crap i LOVE tiramisu.. its one of my faves


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

MMMM TIRAMISU!!! YES I could totally go for that NAO!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

man... im stuck with subway right now lol


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

pinto beans with ham hocks, over rice... jalapenos on the side....


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd have to go with an all you can eat lobster, steak and shrimp extravaganza and just never stop eating my last meal would last forever


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Ninja Monk3y said:


> I'd have to go with an all you can eat lobster, steak and shrimp extravaganza and just never stop eating my last meal would last forever


or until you ate to death hahaha

a lot of surf and turf on this thread... you guys know whats up!!


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

No more indo, gin n juice-I'm on my way to CHINO rollin on the gray goose....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SutterCane said:


> No more indo, gin n juice-I'm on my way to CHINO rollin on the gray goose....


already!! :roll:


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

From those of you from California, i'd have myself a FULL thick juicy TRI TIP Roast!!! with my special garlic mashed potatos, some steamed carrots, lumpia how I make it, Pansit (sorry! ones u don't understand are filipino dishes if u didn't know), and for dessert, i'd have a quart of haagan daz coffee ice cream


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> already!! :roll:


LOL.......


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Diesels_Mama said:


> From those of you from California, i'd have myself a FULL thick juicy TRI TIP Roast!!! with my special garlic mashed potatos, some steamed carrots, lumpia how I make it, Pansit (sorry! ones u don't understand are filipino dishes if u didn't know), and for dessert, i'd have a quart of haagan daz coffee ice cream


haagan daaz is great... mmm...
lol

have you tried ben and jerrys?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I like this thread.... Mmmmmmmmmm.......


Tortilla Soup 

120z Tri Tip BBQ'd M (medium)
Grilled Onions and Mushrooms
Side of Aju

Crab legs and Shrimp

Bagget Bread with Butter

French fries, Homefries w/bell peppers and onions

and banana cream pie

Pepsi ( with refills lol)
Glass of water


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## Obed (Apr 1, 2009)

From what I hear, no matter what the guys actually order, they rarely eat it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

honestly....

it would be my late abuelos Chorizo (no eggs) wit some papas and home made tortillas with some freshly squeezed orange juice... and of course a good ol fashion beer  heeh


damn....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Diesels_Mama said:


> From those of you from California, i'd have myself a FULL thick juicy TRI TIP Roast!!! with my special garlic mashed potatos, some steamed carrots, lumpia how I make it, Pansit (sorry! ones u don't understand are filipino dishes if u didn't know), and for dessert, i'd have a quart of haagan daz coffee ice cream


mmmmmmmmpansit!!!!mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Considering that you crap your pants after you die...ill have water.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ANYONE CARE TO ADD??? LOL


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Maryland Steamed Crabs!!! oh yea and of course some sweet corn and beer to go with it....preferably Natty Boh (baltimores "blue collar" beer)


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd want to eat out


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd ask for Obama's heart on a silver platter.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I'd ask for Obama's heart on a silver platter.


woaaahhh nelly

maybe ask cannibal lecter if he can arrange that! lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I wouldn't eat it, I just want to see how yellow it is. hahaha


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I wouldn't eat it, I just want to see how yellow it is. hahaha


now that's f'd up! :rofl:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahhahahaha...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone else have any last meal wishes that don't involve killing off the prez?? lol


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

OOOHH that's a tuff question.....I loooove pasta so I'm gonna go with homemade lasagna but my daddy has to make it and if I can't have that I would go with steak(medium rare) and shrimp. Oh and definately some sweet tea for those of you in the south.


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd have a big T-bone grilled, a loaded baked potato mushrooms and onions with butter on them cooked on grill also


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats exactly what I would have Pitwoman, with corn on the cob, rolls and cowboy beans!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Still raisin bran for me but I would eat for three days ahead of time, ask for only half a serving and then a the biggest long Island iced tea ever and a bloody mary. That way I'd be so sleepy by the time I got to the injection table I just pass out and miss the whole thing. heheheh!
BTW, have y'all seen that show ABOUT the folks on death row? It shows everything but the killing. I knew tv would sink to this level .....and that I would watch it!hahaha!


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bein from good ole Texas lol i would have to go with a huge juicy steak and a baked potatoe.....and some bud light for sure lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i would have...
> 
> I would have surf and turf.. A New York Strip medium rare with sauteed mushrooms and onions, garlic skin in mash potatoes and FRENCH TOAST as dessert..
> 
> Oh yeah, and they better throw in some cocktails!!


omfg bro u read my mind except the french toast part.........man in my country we love the sauteed mushrooms and onions, they taste so sweet when theyre sauteed...throw in a six pack of coronas and a couple of bong hits before and after the "last meal"..........but they dont allow alchocol cuzz it dulls the senses....

here are some famous last meals....

Now That's Nifty: Famous Last Meals


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> What would you choose as your last meal?
> 
> I know it's silly but I want to see what you guys like!


Jessica Alba. :rofl:

Oh food? A Philly Cheesteak, pulled pork sandwich and side of ribs.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmmm i would have.... a steak dinner from my fave resteraunt Monalisas. then for dessert i would have cheese cake.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

mmm i love pulled pork (im def not a kosher jew hahaha) has naybody ever had maryland crabs or crabcakes?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> mmm i love pulled pork


My son is stationed at New River Marine Corps Air Station in North Carolina......the birthplace of pulled pork!

Mmmmmm pulled pork!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Diesels_Mama said:


> lumpia how I make it, Pansit (sorry! ones u don't understand are filipino dishes if u didn't know),


Are you Filipino?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Jessica Alba. :rofl:
> 
> Oh food? A Philly Cheesteak, pulled pork sandwich and side of ribs.


you dirty ol man! lol jk


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> My son is stationed at New River Marine Corps Air Station in North Carolina......the birthplace of pulled pork!
> 
> Mmmmmm pulled pork!


YES! i love carolina style BBQ! UTZ (potato chip company from PA) makes carolina style BBQ chips....YUMMMMMMM


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> My son is stationed at New River Marine Corps Air Station in North Carolina......the birthplace of pulled pork!
> 
> Mmmmmm pulled pork!


lol love it! now that im done with my south park collection im working on my simpson collection.

also before i died i would have to see what its like pumping some rounds from a tommy gun!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> you dirty ol man! lol jk


Somebody has to be. :rofl:


----------

